# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  [help]phần mềm lập trình java

## icanfly

anh chị nào có địa chỉ download phần mềm lập trình java cho em với
em cảm ơn

----------


## virus

Chào bạn Tuấn!
Bạn vào *DOWNLOAD* nhá!




> Bạn chọn Platform la Windows rùi Continue
> Rùi Kích vào chư: jdk-6u24-nb-6_9_1-windows-ml.exe....để DOWNLOAD nhá

----------

